# How long do you guys let your cigars rest after shipping before trying one?



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I've never ordered smokes so good that I can't wait to try them they day they get here, so I'm curious to know, how long do you allow your boxes to rest after overseas shipment before you try one?


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Never had an "overseas" shipment. Most I'll let wait for a week if my willpower is up, otherwise it's usually one off the top :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

How fast can you rip them out of the mailman's hand?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

If its a box, I HAVE to try one within the same day or 2.


----------



## xu_chen (Oct 29, 2007)

So how long should an "overseas" box be rested before smoked?


----------



## krash (Sep 24, 2007)

I have no willpower whatsoever, so I always smoke one right away. Depending how that one went I may have another in a day or two, or wait a couple weeks. :ss


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

I usually wait a month before I'll try one. Only twice have I allowed myself one right off the UPS truck.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a box of Bolivar Royal Coronas last Christmas, I smoked one right away and another in August. I'm letting the rest sleep for one more year. The two I smoked were awesome but I've heard that by aging these I'll have something truly memorable.:ss


----------



## calgarydetail (Dec 3, 2007)

xu_chen said:


> So how long should an "overseas" box be rested before smoked?


im no expert so take what i say with a grain of salt but i would say as long as it takes to get to a humity you like. I have never had my cigars dry during shipping so i had no problem smoking them right away, however if they did get a little dry for you liking i would say throw them in the himi and let them sit untill you feel they are smokeable again... just my 2 cents, and like i said im no expert. I have only order 4 or 5 boxes, all from the same sourse :2


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Let them rest, Joey. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

krash said:


> I have no willpower whatsoever, so I always smoke one right away. Depending how that one went I may have another in a day or two, or wait a couple weeks. :ss


When I was working in the Caribbean I would sometimes get sticks out of DR, common sense says let them sit a couple weeks but normally I would have one lit as I pulled away from the Customs House - its kind of like taking McDonalds home, you gotta eat a couple fries on the way home dont you?


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Let them rest, Joey. Patience is a virtue.


I plan to let the majority sit, but I'd like to have one of each soon so I can compare.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm a wait a week kind of guy myself, and thats usually because to me anyway, most retailers, online or B&M tend to store their stock fairly wet. And with my preference being in the 65% RH or slightly less range, a wet cigar is not something I care for. So I wait a bit, then dry box.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

it depends entirley how badly I want them

usually a week


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like mine to be at a constant RH for at least a week or two. That way they're at a stable humidity throughout. Most vendors seem to keep them at 70%, but my humidor is at 65% so I give them time to dry out a little bit throughout and then they seem to smoke fine.

When I say a week or two, I mean about a month


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> I plan to let the majority sit, but I'd like to have one of each soon so I can compare.


There you go. Grab one of each and let the rest get acclimated to their new home. :tu


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be bringing a couple Wednesday, and try to keep my hands off until then


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I also have no willpower, I almost always have one the day they arrive!:ss There really is no right or wrong here. If you let them rest and settle, they should smoke better. But its nice to get a FOTB(Fresh Out of The Box)
baseline, then you can have one a month, six months and a year later(if you still have any) to really see how your smokes develop. They are your smokes, do whatever makes you happy! :tu If you are happy, how can you be wrong?:cb


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I freeze every thing so new smokes usually go in to the freezer soon as I get them for around a week and then migrate to the refrigerator before finally making their way into my humi. I let them rest there for atleast a week before I'll pull one out and smoke it.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> I'll be bringing a couple Wednesday, and try to keep my hands off until then


See you then, JL.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I almost always try one OTT to get a baseline...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

For me I typically take anywhere between a couple of days to a couple of weeks. Whenever I've had fresh sticks right off the truck I've been sorely disappointed no matter what the stick was so I've stopped doing that.


----------



## vintagejc (Oct 7, 2007)

I think my taste prefers a well rested cigar. The absolute fastest I'd smoke one shipped would be 1 month, usually closer to 5-6 months. When I've smoked sooner, I've always been let down.

With the amount of money I spend, I cannot justify smoking them without a good amount of age. Maybe if I had more money, I'd smoke them off the truck.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

five minutes


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

xu_chen said:


> So how long should an "overseas" box be rested before smoked?


I usually try one pretty fast. I have a box of Diplomaticos #5's that tasted horrible right off the truck. After a few weeks, they were stellar. :tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

I usually wait about a week and then fire one up from the Box and then put it to sleep for a few months then fire another up for comparison. Works good if you have several boxes in the rotation. Rick 1, agree on the Bolivar Royal Coronas. Just smoked one last night from a Box I just received about a week ago and was amazed at how good this was for being such a young cigar. Can't wait to get some age on these


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

About 3 minutes. :ss:r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

The longer the better. Some boxes I buy for aging * and some I buy for smoking, but even the ones I buy for immediate consumption are noticeably better if left to rest for a couple of weeks to a month.

* I have two boxes in the coolerdor I have managed not to bust into!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I almost always try one OTT to get a baseline...


:tpd:

Next day at the latest.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Never ever let them rest. Smoke them immediately, so you have room for the next shipment. :ss Seriously though, I smoke at least one on the day they arrive with no ill affects.


----------



## moviewithnotitle (Aug 15, 2007)

I am on-par with Advil here. I tend to wait no less then 2 weeks after purchasing new sticks to allow them to level off in my humi. They just taste and burn better to me, but this is my opinion. I have tried some fresh out of the box and had a bad experience. Perhaps I'm scorned!


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

I just had a RASS off the truck and was disappointed. It was very wet and I suffered through burn problems until I got to the last third (it was tasty though!) 

These cigars were all wet and I like mine around 65%. They are going to have to sit and wait for at least a few weeks before I pick up another one.

Good thing I have a supply of singles to last :ss

I have noticed that some vendors ship "wetter" than others. Anything I get form CI is usually good to go OTT


----------

